
Passport: Simple, unobtrusive authentication for Node.js - oogali
http://passportjs.org/
======
overcast
I wouldn't consider this news. This project has been around for quite some
time, and is essentially used by EVERYONE doing Node work to authenticate.

~~~
iptables
Not me bro. I'm that one guy using stormpath. I think I might be a conformist
though now...

------
IMcD23
Why was this posted? Not news at all.

